

Create a Forum - Ribbot - slig
http://ribbot.com/

======
laserDinosaur
Seems more like a comments thread than a forum.

------
cleverjake
An easy to see demo would be great.

~~~
iamichi
It looks like their Support section an example. <http://support.ribbot.com/>

~~~
barmstrong
Yep that is both the support forum for the site, and a demo of the product
itself. This should be more clear on the homepage. Thanks!

